# Guinea-Pigs Need New Home



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am offering my much loved guinea-pigs for a new home, there is 2 sows and 1 boar. Very lovely piggies and when settled in the girls greet you at their cage door. The male is a little bit more skittish.

The females are such lovely girls and very chatty, Sugar is White & Brown and Spice in Agouti & Ginger, They are a bit jumpy at first when meeting someone new but this is to be expected.

The male is also a lovely character who does not really like being pick up, Mario is Agouti with cream on his face, his is the brother of Spice.

I want £5 donation per piggie to stop free hunters!!​
Anyone Interested then please text me on 07532487499


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Is the male neutered or does he live alone?


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Is the male neutered or does he live alone?


he lives alone


----------

